# Traeger vs. WSM



## hondamandan (Feb 2, 2010)

I have now smoked baby backs on both my new grills, the Traeger Texas model and my 22 WSM. As much as I liked the simplicity of the traeger, I have to say that my entire family liked the ribs off the WSM better. I used the same recipe and about the same cooking times on both. We all thought that the WSM had more of the smoky flavor we were looking for. I am going to try some different pellets in the Traeger and see if that helps. My wife is going to kill me, but I think I am going to order the Lang 48 and try all three and keep the one I like best. Any comments? Thanks! Dan


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

never used a traeger, Im sure its a fine smoker,  but the WSM is the king in my book.

thanks for the report.


----------



## rickw (Feb 2, 2010)

No comment on the pellet smoker but the WSM does make for some fine BBQ.

I have a sticker burner also and between that and the WSM I prefer the taste that the Horizon gives to the food. Now the WSM does have it's place and that's when I pretty much don't want to tend the Horizon. It does take a lot more attention to burn wood than it does the charcoal burner.


----------



## wutang (Feb 2, 2010)

I love a good rib experiment. Nice!

Now THAT sounds like a good plan.


----------



## rickw (Feb 2, 2010)

You need to change your avatar Jim


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

I should,     I have alot of WSM pics, just dont have time to mess with reducing down the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





plus that thin steel, leaky ol' chargriller is where it all started.


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 2, 2010)

haha good one


----------



## denver dave (Feb 2, 2010)

The amount of smoke generated by the Traeger is based on auger drive time. I beleive they come from the factory set for 15 sec on and 65 sec off. By increasing this setting (increase the amount of time off), you can generate more smoke but may see heat fluctuations. For information on this setting and how to change the settings please take a look at Pelletheads.com. There is a section talking about the Traeger.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 2, 2010)

Boy that is going to be an expensive experment. Even if you just get the patio version of the 48 you're looking at $1600 and that doesn't even include the FOB which can run you several hundred dollars more. My FOB was close to $700.

Check your local ads and Craigslist first, a used one will work just as well and for a lot less that brand new.  I love my Lang and when I find myself needing a larger unit, I'll be looking at used first.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmmm, someone has the smoking bug BAD!

Don't forget one important point.  It is a great cook that consistently produces great food, not the cooking tools.  You might want to consider getting your skills up and impressing a few people with the quality of your Q, if you can deliver then such a purchase would make sense.  However, you may find that you have two great tools and don't need to pay out the additional bucks.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

any pics of either of these two smokes..

"no pics..didnt happen"


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 2, 2010)

I have not used a Traegger, but have 3 co-workers who have them. My understanding is that they are a good all-around tool. Meaning they will smoke (maybe not great, but better than some) and they also do good high heat grilling. Plus they require very, very, little attention during use.

But like I said... I have never personally used one, so take that with a grain of salt, and by all means experiment and see what you like best! Especially if the wife will let ya!


----------



## acemakr (Mar 2, 2010)

Dan, just wondering how the experiment went? If you decided to jettison the WSM, let me know.

Gary


----------

